# Segmented Necklace Pendant v.2.0



## hewunch (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, so this one is similar to the last but I added a piece of veneer between the purpleheart (backer) and the segmented wood. I like the added touch personally. AND, I got my first CA finish on a pendant to come out right. I have one more idea to make these a little better but I am happy with what I have so far. Comments good and bad welcome.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Man that is sweet.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 16, 2009)

and just how did you get a CA finish on one of those? LOL!


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 16, 2009)

Hans, appears you are about to get this down. Are these for fun or do you have a market for them?


----------



## hewunch (Jun 16, 2009)

Ca is done with the lathe stopped. Bob sold my first one the other day and I have had some nibbles for others


----------



## bitshird (Jun 16, 2009)

Hans, those look like a good selling item I hate to ask this  but is there any chance you could do a tutorial on them?


----------



## hewunch (Jun 16, 2009)

Ken, I replied earlier but I must have hit preview instead of post. Anyways, go here http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=594 and it starts on page 27.

Now this guy uses a screw center. I use my collet chuck and I just put a 1/2 dowel in the back of the board to make my own face plate. I also turned my plate round and then turned it so that the wood I am working on hangs over so I can round the back too. Maybe I will do a tutorial. Since I have a few more ideas on the original.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a nice additional layer of detail that really adds up to a great result.

You've really opened up a bunch of other things to explore!

  -Barry


----------



## VisExp (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks sharp Hans.  I like the segmetation and the finish looks great.


----------



## refueler1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice necklase. Havent made anything but pens and am looking for other things to start turning. How do you segment your wood and add the veneers? I've never done any segmenting and veneering before. Is there a good dvd or book you would suggest?


----------



## hewunch (Jun 19, 2009)

refueler1 said:


> Very nice necklase. Havent made anything but pens and am looking for other things to start turning. How do you segment your wood and add the veneers? I've never done any segmenting and veneering before. Is there a good dvd or book you would suggest?



I cut (generally speaking) on a Band saw. Smooth the cuts out and glue with either CA or titebond. It is just one of those things you just have to try. Make sure you have a solid fit before glue and then clamp it up with glue.


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice hewunch. You're taking these to a new level.


----------



## artme (Jun 19, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice. I like the idea of making the backer board smaller so you can curve the back.

I see you've used nylon instead of rope on this one. I was thinking that would be a more comfortable way to go. I'm sure the local craft store has some really nice ones to pick from.

I'm don't quite understand how you tied the two ends. Do you have a pic?


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 22, 2009)

That is a beautiful necklace.  I really like the segmentation as it adds such character and beauty to the piece.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 26, 2009)

That looks really great Hans.  I had no idea you did any jewelry. I like the simple clean lines of your segmentation.


----------



## artme (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 26, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Ken, I replied earlier but I must have hit preview instead of post. Anyways, go here http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=594 and it starts on page 27.
> 
> Now this guy uses a screw center. I use my collet chuck and I just put a 1/2 dowel in the back of the board to make my own face plate. I also turned my plate round and then turned it so that the wood I am working on hangs over so I can round the back too. Maybe I will do a tutorial. Since I have a few more ideas on the original.



Hans, I saw the thing on wood workers institute, it looked like his backer could get a bit scary I like your idea better, and I like the Idea of the rounded back, we used to sell a lot of gemstone pendants like that. 
You segmented one is dynamite.


----------

